
Ask HN: Mobile phone for pragmatists - styeco
My Samsung S4 LTE recently died, I&#x27;m looking for a new phone and find it hard to cut through all the marketing speak.<p>All I really need is a phone for light to medium use. I&#x27;m a developer, so it&#x27;s sitting on my desk most of the day, no heavy duty features needed. I don&#x27;t play games, I don&#x27;t do anything special with it, mostly messaging and taking the occasional picture.<p>So what I&#x27;m looking for is an affordable, just all around solid phone without bells and whistles and without a 200 € markup for a brand name.<p>If you could point me in any direction, thanks.
======
howlett
I have an S5 mini which I use for pretty much the same stuff (some browsing,
music and messaging). I think you can get one for less than €200 online (I got
mine for €250 about 2 years ago).

Pros: Waterproof, good size, replaceable battery, SD card.

Cons: Haven't found any supported custom ROMs.

------
itamarst
Moto E. Perfectly fine phone, pretty vanilla Android, costs $80 max.

